# New 3 liter Diesel for 5er in uk



## wkahn1961 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looking at the BMW UK web site, they list the 3 series 335d with different HP and Torque than the 5 Series version. In the 5er it is now 299 HP and 600 NM.

The 3 sries is 286 hp and 580 nm.

Anyone know what changed? Is it our engine with remapping?


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

wkahn1961 said:


> Looking at the BMW UK web site, they list the 3 series 335d with different HP and Torque than the 5 Series version. In the 5er it is now 299 HP and 600 NM.
> 
> The 3 sries is 286 hp and 580 nm.
> 
> Anyone know what changed? Is it our engine with remapping?


Dont know about 5er but 335d was always rated 286hp in EU. I guess they unrated it or reduced power for emissions.

It would be interesting to see which engine does new 5er has(M57 or different)


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

see post #4 for the correct answer


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

The 535d has the latest version of BMW's sequential turbo diesel engine (N57) which features a VNT on the smaller turbo and 2000 bar injection system ( http://www.greencarcongress.com/2009/06/bmw-tech-20090625.html#more ). Additional information on the VNT sequential turbo can be found at http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...for-powerful-new-diesel-engines-97058909.html . It is a slightly derated version of the N57 engine used in the 740d (299 hp/442 lb-ft in 535d; 306 hp/442 lb-ft in the 740d). The Euro-spec (and U.S.-spec) 335d still uses the previous version of the sequential turbo diesel (M57 - 1600 bar fuel injection system, no VNT on the smaller turbo).

It's the latest version of the 3.0 L turbo gasser (N55) that has a single "twin scroll" turbo.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

wxmanCCM said:


> The 535d has the latest version of BMW's sequential turbo diesel engine (N57) which features a VNT on the smaller turbo and 2000 bar injection system ( http://www.greencarcongress.com/2009/06/bmw-tech-20090625.html#more ). Additional information on the VNT sequential turbo can be found at http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...for-powerful-new-diesel-engines-97058909.html . It is a slightly derated version of the N57 engine used in the 740d (299 hp/442 lb-ft in 535d; 306 hp/442 lb-ft in the 740d). The Euro-spec (and U.S.-spec) 335d still uses the previous version of the sequential turbo diesel (M57 - 1600 bar fuel injection system, no VNT on the smaller turbo).
> 
> It's the latest version of the 3.0 L turbo gasser (N55) that has a single "twin scroll" turbo.


wx- thanks very much for the correction and links. i will edit my erroneous post.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

amazing performance for the new engine. here are the specs comparing the latest 530d & 535d:

Max output	kW/hp	180 / 245 220 / 300

Max torque	Nm/lb-ft	540/398 600/442

Fuel Consump in EU Cycle
manual (auto)	(auto only) 
Urban	ltr/100 km	8.0 (7.7) 7.9
Extra-urban	ltr/100 km	5.3 (5.2) 5.1
Combined	ltr/100 km	6.3 (6.1) 6.1


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

more jaw dropping:
the new 535d outweighs the 335d by 375 lbs, yet is a half second better at 0-100 kph and gets better fuel economy!


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Can you believe they're working on a tri-turbo? It wouldn't surprise me if they were also working on a sequential turbo where the big brother tubro was also VNT.


----------

